# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Quyến rũ thành phố Hamburg – Đức

## hangnt

_Một ốc đảo xanh thanh bình và yên ả, một thành phố sôi động nhưng lại là biểu tượng của sự phát triển bền vững, đó là "Thủ đô xanh của châu Âu năm 2011", Hamburg._

Đây là thành phố lớn thứ hai nước Đức sau Berlin. Hamburg đã được vinh danh toàn diện trên tất cả 10 lĩnh vực, bao gồm: khu vực xanh, bảo vệ môi trường, khả năng di chuyển, chất lượng không khí, tiếng ồn, nguồn nước, chất thải, nước thải, quản lý đất đai.


Đến Hamburg, du khách có thể đi thuyền dọc theo sông Elbe từ Hamburg đến Cuxhaven nằm bên bờ Biển Bắc, thư giãn dưới bóng cây sồi tán rộng vươn ra hồ Alster. Hay đặt một tour du lịch tham quan thành phố Hafen - dự án phát triển đô thị lớn nhất châu Âu, chuyển đổi khu vực cảng cũ của Hamburg nằm kề với trung tâm thành phố, mang theo các kiến trúc mũi nhọn và các quy tắc xây dựng xanh theo tiêu chuẩn vàng và bạc.

Ngoài ra, du khách có thể dành một buổi chiều thăm thú Stadtpark hoặc khám phá công viên rộng lớn Planten un Blomen, trong đó bao gồm một khu vườn thực vật và vườn Nhật Bản lớn nhất ở châu Âu ...


Nét duyên dáng và quyến rũ của Hamburg dường như không bao giờ kể hết. Hamburg - một trong những thành phố giàu có nhất châu Âu - đã đạt được sự cân bằng giữa phát triển kinh tế và bảo vệ môi trường. Ghi nhận những cam kết của thành phố về tất cả các vấn đề của môi trường và bảo tồn thiên nhiên, Ủy ban châu Âu đã công nhận Hamburg là "Thủ đô xanh của châu Âu 2011", tiếp sau Stockholm trong năm 2010.


_Nguồn:  Lao Động_

----------


## Mituot

Thích nhất câu Thủ đô xanh của châu Âu 2011  :cuoi1: 
Thế giới có nhiều nơi để đi quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là đất nước phát triển
Xanh sạch đẹp , tuyệt vời

----------


## bunocnong

Thua sông tô lịch hết  :cuoi:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mình rất thích những thành phố mà có thể đi thuyền thăm quan
Hà Nội mà được như thế thì tuyệt vời

----------


## showluo

Đức nhìn văn mình ghê
Đúng là những nước phát triển nhìn khác hẳn

----------

